# Multiple Exposure



## jhermes (Aug 11, 2010)

I took the first photo then rewinded the film and took the next a while later.  Taken with a Minolta SRT-201


----------



## white (Aug 11, 2010)

Really beautiful. It is like "a day in the life" of this kid all in one photograph.

Did you make any special adjustments while metering (like 1 stop over/under exposure) or were both exposures normal? I ask because sometimes when I do multiple exposures, the second image doesn't come through as strongly as I'd like.


----------



## jhermes (Aug 16, 2010)

I kept the same exposure on both photos.


----------



## Early (Sep 22, 2010)

jhermes said:


> I kept the same exposure on both photos.


If you like doing multiple exposures, and you're into SRT's, go with the 102 or 202.  They have a built in feature that gets you there.  Better yet, get an XE-7.  It's even easier, and it has a better, smoother shutter for about the same price.


----------



## smlblk396 (Oct 4, 2010)

That so cool nice job


----------

